# Covrigari



## Mallarme

Citesc o carte un pic veche care povesteşte despre covrigari. Mai sunt mulţi covrigari în România? Mi se pare că  cartea îi tratează pe covrigari ca un personaj etern în viaţă românească.


----------



## CriHart

Mallarme said:


> Citesc o carte un pic veche care povesteşte despre covrigari. Mai sunt mulţi covrigari în România? Mi se pare că cartea îi tratează pe covrigari ca un personaj etern în viaţă românească.


 
 covrigari nu mai sunt, dar patiserii unde se fac covrigi sunt o gramada.
Si pe strada sunt destui care se aprovizioneaza de la ele si le vand la randul lor. Covrigii sunt ieftini si multi obisnuiesc sa-i cumpere in drum spre scoala/serviciu etc.


----------



## Mallarme

Mersi pentru răspuns!   Cum îţi place să mănânci covrigii? cu muştar (ca la noi) sau cu brânză topită sau cu mare bucăţi de sare pe ei sau altfel?


----------



## alitza

Mallarme said:


> Citesc o carte un pic veche care povesteşte despre covrigari. Mai sunt mulţi covrigari în România? Mi se pare că cartea îi tratează pe covrigari ca un personaj etern în viaţa românească.


 
Da-mi voie sa iti corectez putin exprimarea. "O carte un pic veche" nu este o exprimare naturala in limba romana. Poti spune: "o carte destul de veche" sau "o carte ceva mai veche" , ca sa exprimi ideea ca nu este chiar din sec. XVI, dar nici nu a fost scrisa anul trecut. 
"Ca cartea" este o exprimare cacofonica, ce trebuie evitata in limba romana. Sunetele acestea asociate aduc cu un cuvant nu tocmai elegant al limbii romane, care e preferabil sa ramana la toaleta si sa nu patrunda in exprimarea noastra..Cred ca intelegi ce vreau sa spun 
Sper sa-ti fie de folos remarcile mele, sunt facute cu cele mai bune intentii.
Salutare!


----------



## CriHart

Mallarme said:


> Mersi pentru răspuns!  Cum îţi place să mănânci covrigii? cu muştar (ca la noi) sau cu brânză topită sau cu mare bucăţi de sare pe ei sau altfel?


 

Nu am mancat niciodata covrigii cu mustar, dar cred ca voi incerca diseara sa vad cum sunt. Eu ii prefer pe cei cu mac si ii detest pe cei cu sare.


----------



## Mallarme

Mă bucur că-mi corectezi greşelile, mulţumesc alitza!

@CriHart, Îmi plac covrigii oricum îi mănânc, dar nu am mâncat niciodată covrigii cu mac ("bagel-uri" cu mac ("poppyseed bagels" en engleză) da, dar nu covrigii cu mac).


----------



## robbie_SWE

CriHart said:


> Nu am mancat niciodata covrigii cu mustar, dar cred ca voi incerca diseara sa vad cum sunt. Eu ii prefer pe cei cu mac si ii detest pe cei cu sare.


 
Sunt de acord!!! Si eu iubesc covrigii cu mac. Cu mustar??  Nu poate sa fie asa de gustos!!! 

 robbie


----------



## CriHart

robbie_SWE said:


> Cu mustar??  Nu poate sa fie asa de gustos!!!
> 
> robbie


 
cred ca sunt de fapt boabe de mustar. Eu as incerca sa vad cum sunt


----------



## Mallarme

CriHart said:


> cred ca sunt de fapt boabe de mustar. Eu as incerca sa vad cum sunt



Nuuu, nu cu boabe de muştar ci sos de muştar ca iată "yellow mustard" 


boabe de mustar = mustard seeds, nu?


----------



## Almée

Mallarme said:


> boabe de mustar = mustard seeds, nu?


exact 

care este titlul cartii pe care`o citesti?


----------



## Mallarme

Salut Almée 

Mersi.  Şi titlul cărţii pe care o citesc este _Întămplări în irealitatea imediată_.


----------



## irinet

Am dat din întâmplare peste acest subiect şi aş dori să adaug faptul că 'patiserii' se referă nu atât la covrigi, cât la plăcinte, diferența constând în aluat, mai exact, cel franțuzesc, de unde şi cuvântul 'patiserie'. Pe de altă parte, 'covrigării' e cuvântul mult mai potrivit şi, într-adevăr, nu am auzit de cel care îi face să se numească 'covrigar' (poate doar dacă îi mănâncă cu foarte multă plăcere) în zilele noastre, ci, mai degrabă, 'patiser'. Covrigii sunt de o mare varietate, însă covrigii cu mac, susan, sare, măsline se vând în covrigării şi sunt delicioşi cu sana, iaurt sau lapte.


----------



## farscape

(Cum mă-mpingi mata în păcat, irinet, să răspund la  o discuţie veche de şapte ani...  )

Cuvintele  covrigar şi covrigărie le-am întâlnit mai rar (covrigar chiar foarte  rar) poate pentru că în limba romănă avem altele pe care le-am întâlnit  mai des: _simigiu_ şi _simigerie_. Dată fiind the generation gap care mă  desparte de *irinet*, m-am gândit că simigiu şi simigerie nu prea  se mai folosesc azi dar Google m-a surprins din nou: două simigerii (de  fapt reţele!) care îşi fac reclamă şi pe ’Net:

Simigeria Petru şi Simigeria Luca

S-aveţi poftă la covrigi


----------



## irinet

Da, poate că subiectul e vechi de 7 ani, însă covrigul e de doi ani de foarte mare actualitate la noi. De aceea, m-am gândit că ar fi bine să îi dăm un 'refresh' aici, mai ales că 'moartea' sau 'renaşterea' unui cuvânt e datorată, de cele mai multe ori, unor raţiuni istorice. De ce nu aş motiva reapariţia 'en force' a covrigului din punct de vedere al unei puternice destabilizări economice, chiar dacă subiectul în sine e unul lingvistic?! Eu zic să-i dăm covrigului ce-i al covrigului!
 Dovadă că avea nevoie de aşa ceva este tocmai cuvântul adus în discuție de tine, acest sinonim demult uitat nu numai de mine, dar şi de alți români. Chiar mă întreb dacă originea sa este turcă?
Pe de altă parte, "covrig" este atestat de studiile de indo-europenistică ca existând in limba bulgară ('kovrig'), nefiind totuşi un împrumut. Această 'împletitură' frugală  e la fel de importantă în experienţa noastră culinară de zi cu zi asemenea acelor 'doughnuts' din filmele polițiste americane.
Exemplul oferit de tine cu cele două covrigării, mai exact, simigerii, par a dori să înobileze covrigul românesc (ca să nu zic afacerea) şi să îi dea (nu pot să mă abțin, totuşi) o plusvaloare produsului, de altfel banal şi prin rețetă şi prin preț. Nu aş mai fi comentat despre covrigi, dar cred că simigeriile modifică, în sens bun, (pentru cei care doresc un 'altceva') rețeta covrigului tradițional, adăugând măsline sau mozzarela, etc., doar patiserii ştiu. Nici Paul, nici Petre (mai lipseşte Matei saul Pavel) nu au vreo legătură cu tradiția. Poate tocmai de aceea, se numesc aparte, simigerii, mai ales că se vând în mall-uri(!) şi nu, pur şi simplu, covrigării care se află pe stradă, lângă şcoli sau în staţii de autobuz.
Acum, întrebarea era despre 'covrigar', iar eu ştiu că cel care îi face se numeşte brutar?! La ce se referă acest cuvânt: a) la cel care îi face; b) la cel care-i vinde: c) la cel care îi mănâncă zi de zi din plăcere?
Pentru că nu ştiu dacă se aplică aceeaşi regulă ca la 'florar'.


----------



## Zareza

Pe net există anunțuri de genul:  Angajez cofetar, patiser și *covrigar* cu experiență.
Covrigarul trăiește. 

O scurtă istorie a covrigului:
Covrigul. O istorie împletită
Covrigi - Wikipedia
Bagel - Wikipedia

Aș dori să specific că nu există nicăieri covrigi ca în România. Mă refer la aspect. Aș fi vrut să vă trimit o fotografie cu un covrig românesc, dar nu știu cum. Nu mă refer la covrigii de Buzău (marcă înregistrată în UE), ci la cei de la simigeriile Petru / Luca / Matei. (...) Acum am aflat de pe net că în Coslada (Spania) unde există 18% români este o brutărie numită Covrigi Calzi. 

În SUA se sărbătorește Ziua Națională a Covrigului (bagel - pe acesta îl mănâcă @Mallarme cu muștar) deoarece acesta are o importantă istorie acolo, și mai ales o mare diversitate. 

Mă gândesc că românii nu mănâncă împreună cu alt aliment covrigul (românesc) tocmai pentru că îl cumpără de la colțul străzii ca să îl mănânce pe stradă sau în pauza dintre ore, fie profesor, fie elev / student.

Am reușit să anexez fotografii cu covrigi.


----------

